# Problemas con telefono inalambrico spiker ct7140



## RudyVentura (Ene 18, 2010)

Resulta que esta unidad tiene la opcion de poner el telefono en llamada directa, es decir que le programas un numero y en cuanto pulsas cualquier tecla te lo marca directamente. El problema es que una vez te pones en modo llamada directa no hay forma de volver al estado inicial. Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecería. No he encontrado el manual por internet, ya he probado.

Gracias.


----------

